# Johns Manville available in AZ



## JBravo (Jun 20, 2007)

I just wanted to share a source for some Johns Manville in Arizona.

The material is the Johns Manville 814 which I believe it is very comparable to OC 703. It comes in sheets that are 2 foot x 4 foot x 1 1/2 inch thick. They are selling it for .61 cents per sq foot which I think is a pretty good price and they gave me free delivery. They only have limited amount in stock as they don't stock this. Company is Pacific Insulation Company 602-276-1361. Speak to a female named Jamie.

I've got 31 pieces being delivered today to make some floor to ceiling corner traps and some other panels.


----------

